# Looking for plowing work-Long Island NY



## F350KR (Oct 30, 2011)

got a 05 F-350 Diesel 4wd 8'bed crew-looking to plow some snow this winter on Long Island, dont mind going anywhere on LI,BK,Queens... I do not own a set up or a spreader, willing to work out a deal, honest hard worker


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

Give me a cal 516-784-3333


----------



## F350KR (Oct 30, 2011)

F350KR;1333739 said:


> got a 05 F-350 Diesel 4wd 8'bed crew-looking to plow some snow this winter on Long Island, dont mind going anywhere on LI,BK,Queens... I do not own a set up or a spreader, willing to work out a deal, honest hard worker


Thanks Ryan...i ll be equipped and good to go as of Dec 14 2011...


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

F350KR;1348423 said:


> Thanks Ryan...i ll be equipped and good to go as of Dec 14 2011...


Great...Looking forward to it. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

